

Show HN: Shido is personal assistant bot in Slack that gets small shit done - ashdav
http://www.shidobot.com

======
speedlancer
Thanks Ash for posting! For some more insight:
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/06/30/shido-bot-for-
slack...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/06/30/shido-bot-for-slack-lets-
you-outsource-tasks-to-freelancers-from-within-your-channel/)

------
speedlancer
Also: www.producthunt.com/tech/shido and:
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/speedlancer](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/speedlancer)

------
holoiii
How are the quality of the writers?

------
boggin
I use speedlancer like mad. Love this thing, whoever made it is a genius.

------
peteryan4721
Good stuff!

~~~
peteryan4721
Been waiting for Speedlancer to come out with the slack integration and now
it's here!

~~~
speedlancer
:) what types of tasks interest you the most?

Most common: blog posts, proofreading, social media graphics, banner ads, and
lead gen

------
boggin
Love this thing. Whoever made it is a genuis

